# Steelhead Only a few months away...I think????



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I am pretty wet behind the ears when it comes to Steelhead, haven't hooked into one in the rivers yet. My question to you experienced guys out there is when do the steelhead begin to migrate to the mouth's of the rivers?

Am I the only one getting excited about this years run?

I hope to get a steelhead this year. God only knows I will never live it down if I go 2 years without a steelhead....

flash-----------------------------------------out


----------



## JimG (Apr 6, 2004)

I got my first two last fall and wouldn't you know they were so pretty I released them, but I got to say yes, my friend I can't wait.
The crowds are gone and it's just the die hards there to try their luck.
Yes, your not the only one waiting................

best to you my friend.
Jim G


----------



## Dingo (Apr 13, 2004)

If this weather pattern holds, we'll start seeing some steelies off the piers/river mouths in a few weeks (early Sept). The river runs are dependent on rain. We were catching decent numbers on shoreline steelies by October.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

ben you are on your way to breaking my steelheadless streak mine was 5 years till my first one while watching steelhead1 catching them beside me  .....................jim


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

yep, I am on my way....watchin steelhead1 catch them next to me, while i get nothing isn't that pleasant. All I can do is keep trying and learning.

flash-----------------------------------------out


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Flash, you WILL get a steelhead this year. I'll bet you a week's salary that you will 

Dingo, what lake temperature do they start coming in?


----------



## Dingo (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm sure that lake temperature has something to do with it, but I seem to key in on the nighttime temps, length of day (which is starting to get shorter), and the reports from the boating steelheaders. Every August or so, some reports will come in stating "where did they go, they were here last week". That is the key to start getting prepared. Seems like they start showing up a few weeks after those reports. Where they went is shallower than where the trollers are concentrating. Amount of rain will dictate how early the river run will start. The lakefront fishery will be best when the rain isn't present in September/October (like two years ago). Last year's lakefront fishery wasn't as good as the prior year (but still productive) due to some decent rains in October. If this cooler pattern holds, you will probably start seeing some steelies in the harbor areas of rivers and the lakefront a bit after labor day.


----------



## RONK (Apr 13, 2004)

Last year the first time I fished for them in the river was September 26th. Went 2 of 3, so we're not too far away. I'll take the boat out & fish the Rocky River near the lake.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Thanks Dingo, I can hardly wait. 

Some guy that I've seen fishing a bunch at Edgewater in the spring for walleye told me that walleye come back to shore at night in September, and you catch them along with steelies. He said you use Little Cleos, just like you do for steelhead. I always thought it was more like November for walleye from shore, and you use Rattle Traps.


----------

